# CBC-Suicide by cop, a growing phenomenon?



## BeyondTheNow (27 Feb 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/story/2013/02/26/f-suicide-by-cop.html


Suicide by cop, a growing phenomenon?
CBC News
Last Updated: Feb 27, 2013 5:04 AM 


On the evening of Jul. 17, 2010, the RCMP in Okotoks, Alta., received a report of a domestic assault, and about six hours after the initial call, with the emergency response team deployed around his house, 39-year-old Corey Lewis stepped out the door.

"He took up a kneeling stance and raised an object to his shoulder and pointed it at the loudspeaker. The object he was holding appeared to have a silver tip and was dark in colour," according to Cliff Purvis, the executive director of the Alberta Serious Incident Response Team.

Const. Jason Krivoshein had an M-16 assault rifle with a flashlight attached, which he shined on Lewis, 39. Lewis, in a shooting stance, quickly turned towards the light.

"I took my gun off safe and I fired," Krivoshein told an inquiry later. Three of his six shots hit Lewis, who died about an hour later.

The object he was carrying – it was duct-taped to his hands – was an umbrella.

Was this the kind of incident, commonly known in police circles and TV dramas as, "suicide by cop"?

An inquest now underway in Yellowknife may provide an answer to that question in another case. Karen Lander, 42, was carrying a firearm on March 14, 2012 when she was shot by RCMP, who were responding to a report of a suicidal woman.

It is a phenomenon that has been around since at least the mid-1980s, criminologists and other experts say...

More in link
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/story/2013/02/26/f-suicide-by-cop.html


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2013)

Okay tell me who I sound like...

Typical heavy handed police response. 
What our "police" can't tell the difference between an umbrella and a gun?!
Cops love using tasers on helpless people why didn't the cops use their tasers on this guy with an UMBRELLA.
Why do cops need assault rifles? 
The lights probably blind people and cause vision damage.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Okay tell me who I sound like...
> 
> Typical heavy handed police response.
> What our "police" can't tell the difference between an umbrella and a gun?!
> ...



What it sounds like is a slow day at the CBC, grasping for more anti gun related stories.

Suicide by cop has been going on since people put on the badge. There is nothing new, phenominal or increasing about it.

It's always been there and always will.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2013)

That's the feeling I got too.  Suicide by cop isn't as new as CBC is apparently trying to make it out to be.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Feb 2013)

What an idiot.  Bringing an umbrella to a gun-fight.   :


----------



## Towards_the_gap (28 Feb 2013)

Well prepared I'd say.....It was raining bullets...


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Feb 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Well prepared I'd say.....It was raining bullets...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJxCdh1Ps48 Milpoints inbound though!


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Okay tell me who I sound like...
> 
> Typical heavy handed police response.
> What our "police" can't tell the difference between an umbrella and a gun?!
> ...


Commenter on CBC.ca, right?


----------

